# Guess The Dog Breed...



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 19, 2010)

After see the Good Dogs? thread I thought I would put up some pictures of our pup.
She's hit about 8.5mths old and a very playful, healthy and happy dog.
If you can guess her breeds (yes she is a cross) I'll give you 10 points.
And before you say that in my other thread we said she was such and such (that cross is incorrect), We traced down the breeders and found out exactly what she is.
Here are some recent pics (on the weekend)


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 19, 2010)

and a few artsy fartsy ones.


----------



## Dotora (Apr 19, 2010)

Its a staffy x something, the head looks very much staffyish.

Maybe Staffy x Lab?


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Apr 19, 2010)

Maybe Kelpie X Staffy? she has the ears and broard head of a staff but the slimline kelpie look.


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 19, 2010)

id say staffy x lab also


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 19, 2010)

We thought staffy x lab as well.
But after talking to the breeders and seeing the parents, she is not a staffy x lab.

I swear her tounge is way too big for her head hahah


----------



## Kitah (Apr 19, 2010)

Any ridgeback? Kinda looks like may be some staffy, ridgeback or even pitbull in there... Is she a first cross, or a complete mixed bag of breeds? e.g. something like a simple staffy x lab (I know you said she isn't this) or something like the father was a staffy x lab, mother was a ridgeback x great dane? lol


----------



## ssshazza (Apr 19, 2010)

Boston Terrier X Lab... hahaha that's what she was sold to us as...:shock: pretty big Boston!

*** but that's not the answer btw*


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 19, 2010)

Kitah said:


> Any ridgeback? Kinda looks like may be some staffy, ridgeback or even pitbull in there... Is she a first cross, or a complete mixed bag of breeds? e.g. something like a simple staffy x lab (I know you said she isn't this) or something like the father was a staffy x lab, mother was a ridgeback x great dane? lol


 
She is a first generation cross.


----------



## hallet (Apr 19, 2010)

hard to see her back to tell if any ridgeing but im guessing 

pitbull x rigeback or
pitbull x bull arab

head is more pitty than staffy unless it was border american staffie but definetly not english staffie
body bit harder as im guessing about knee height which can give extra height to pit but pit lowers the larger breed cross


----------



## ntvnm (Apr 19, 2010)

pit x ?


----------



## miss2 (Apr 19, 2010)

staffy x lab x kelpie x whippet


----------



## hallet (Apr 19, 2010)

pics are harder to guess than seeing in person
but reassesing her photos 
pity head 
broad chest and thick neck
kelpie like body structure as in length and girth but what throws the equation is the skinny legs not a pit trait but are seen on ridge, arabs and kelpies as used for speed

so i am still sticking with a guess of pit x ridge,,,,,,, pit x arab,,,,,,,,, or pit x kelpie,,,,,,,,???


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 19, 2010)

miss2 said:


> staffy x lab x kelpie x whippet


 Where the hell is the whippet in her? lol


----------



## miss2 (Apr 19, 2010)

shes a dog... dogs are whippets  LOL


----------



## ssshazza (Apr 19, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> Where the hell is the whippet in her? lol


 
HER BRAIN!!! :lol:


----------



## miss2 (Apr 19, 2010)

ssshazza said:


> HER BRAIN!!! :lol:


 
huh?


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 19, 2010)

miss2 said:


> huh?


 Ssshazza is saying that the whippet in in our pup's brain, she runs full pelt everywhere she goes hahaha


----------



## hallet (Apr 19, 2010)

so do we have any conformation yet on if anyone has partial correctness of cross breed structure

ok i really just want to know did i win the ten points or at least 5 points so far:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## krissy78 (Apr 19, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> After see the Good Dogs? thread I thought I would put up some pictures of our pup.
> She's hit about 8.5mths old and a very playful, healthy and happy dog.
> If you can guess her breeds (yes she is a cross) I'll give you 10 points.
> And before you say that in my other thread we said she was such and such (that cross is incorrect), We traced down the breeders and found out exactly what she is.
> ...


 
Staffy x Kelpie


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 19, 2010)

Well here is 1 half, Black Lab.

The other half hasn't been said yet.


----------



## Lonewolf (Apr 19, 2010)

Lab x Border Collie?


----------



## Kitah (Apr 19, 2010)

Lab x mastiff of some sort? Lab x bull terrier?

Still looks like a pitty or ridgeback type head lol


----------



## hallet (Apr 19, 2010)

interesting as most of the guesses on this thread have been based around his head structure of people saying staffy or pitty 
well that throws a new approach 

 boston terrier x lab 

well back to the drawing boards


----------



## Kitah (Apr 19, 2010)

Lab x boxer? don't mind this one, seems like it could be possible.... maybe.... lol I should probably stop trying to guess


----------



## Cidden (Apr 19, 2010)

Damb, I only just saw this thred, my first thought was black lab x ridgeback, now you've confirmed the black lab part. I can't tell how big she is, maybe too small for ridge


----------



## miss2 (Apr 19, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> Ssshazza is saying that the whippet in in our pup's brain, she runs full pelt everywhere she goes hahaha


 
haha gold lol


----------



## mattG (Apr 19, 2010)

American staffy x Lab?


----------



## Cidden (Apr 19, 2010)

WOOHOO!!! Boost my confidance in picking dog breeds !!!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 19, 2010)

Is she a mastiff cross lab?


----------



## scout (Apr 19, 2010)

border collie cross black lab


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 19, 2010)

Kitah said:


> Lab x boxer? don't mind this one, seems like it could be possible.... maybe.... lol I should probably stop trying to guess


 
10 Points!

Even tho it was a lucky guess, but its correct. :lol:
She is a Lab x Boxer. She's a beautiful tempered dog who's a tad bit of a sook when she's tired. hahah.

But if someone is walking too close (even as close as the otherside of the road) she will bark at them. Alot of people are a bit wary of her because of the way she looks.
She gets excited easily but has never been aggressive.
We love her to bits . A good loyal pup.


----------



## Kitah (Apr 19, 2010)

That one actually wasn't as much of a lucky guess, believe it or not- hence the 'don't mind this one, seems like it could be possible'.... Just the wrinkles on the top of the head (reminded me of boxers the most), and the more tucked up belly, lankier legs... I dunno- It made me think 'boxerish' then googled lab x boxer, and they looked similar..  Oh, can't forget the huge tongue either :lol:

You have to admit though, she _does_ kinda look like she has staffy or pitty in there- even though she doesn't! 

So yay, 10 points for me! hehe  Regardless of what she is, she's a gorgeous looking dog, and who cares what she is so long as you love her, she loves you and there are no issues!


----------



## ssshazza (Apr 19, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> 10 Points!
> 
> Even tho it was a lucky guess, but its correct. :lol:
> She is a Lab x Boxer. She's a beautiful tempered dog who's a tad bit of a sook when she's tired. hahah.
> ...


 
'formally' called a Boxador.. I love the way that sounds 

She's a great pup, i'd recommend this breed for any ACTIVE...I mean ACCCCTTIVVVE family who has heaps of time to train and exercise, if not they turn into Boxdilla's, eating anything in their path!!
Kids LOVE Bonnie, the neighbourhood kiddies all know her and run up along the fence with her, it's one of her fav games LOL
she's also a 'spooner' she lies behind us and throws her leg over like she's snuggling us.. hahaha.


----------

